# Duak boot help



## qurtered (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey folks. Sort of a dum question here for you. I tried installing 9.1 on my computer along with OS X. To do this I formated the computer (I was told I can't install OS 9 with OS X already installed), then poped the OS 9 disc in. To my udder terror, the disc did not mount. Either that or the system just does not see it as a valid OS disc. I tried holding down C and restarting with no prevail. So, I said screw it and re-installed OS X. Then I tried installing it with OS X loaded up. The OS 9 disc mounts just fine when I am booted in OS X. Is there something I am doing wrong? If not, is there any tips anyone can give me? I already have the hard drive partitioned so that is not an issue. Also, does anyone know if it is possible to tri-boot? I was thinking about installing Linux on another partition, I just need advice about how to do so. I would apreciate any help or advice anyone could give me. Thanks so much -in advance.

-Joey


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 21, 2003)

What mac do you have? The newer powermacs/books (I think from 2003 on) don't boot into anything below macosx anymore. I think this is the same with iMacs and ibooks. eMac should be the last machine that does boot.
You can use your OS9 just in classic mode.
Sorry, dude


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 21, 2003)

Aaaand: welcome to the forum!


----------



## qurtered (Nov 21, 2003)

i am using an older iBook. It is an iBook 900mhz, 684mb of ram, 30gig hard drive 32mb video card, combo drive etc...

Anyway, I called apple regarding this issue (who were very un-helpful) and they took my serial number. They told me that this iBook shipped with 9.1 and OS X installed. Asside from that, this iBook is about a year old so no, to answer your question: it is not a nw one 

Does that change anything? Perhaps there is some advice you could give me now 

I apreciate the response and the warm welome by the way. Thank you.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 21, 2003)

Try this:
insert your macosx and macos9 installation DVD.
boot your ibook. Hold the option (alt) key while booting. Now wait and see what operation systems are listed, including those on the dvd. If there is os9 somewhere, pick that. If not, then.. ehmmmm, well it would look like you can't boot into macos9 anymore, eventhough I am surprised about this (since your ibook is about a year old...)


----------



## bobw (Nov 21, 2003)

You'll probably need to use Is the OS 9 CD the one that came with the machine?

If you've installed OS X and incleded the option to install the OS 9 drivers, then just put the OS 9 CD in and install.


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> You'll probably need to use Is the OS 9 CD the one that came with the machine?


Say what? 

There should be an OS 9 System Folder on the installation CD that installs OS 9.  This will be a working System Folder as you can boot from it.  Copy this to your hard drive and see if you can launch Classic (you might have to do a couple things first, like reboot or get System Preferences to recognize it first).  If Classic starts up okay, then you're finerun the installer from the CD through Classic.

As for Linux, there have been some other discussions on this board; one thread is called "What flavor?" (or something similar).


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 21, 2003)

How did you reformat the drive?  If you had used the OS 9 CD to boot up, reformat, install the OS 9 drivers, then install OS 9, you should not have had a problem. 

If you used something else to reformate, then you may need to start all over again using the above steps.  Especially if you want to be able to boot in OS 9.


----------



## lumikko (Nov 21, 2003)

I wanted to install 9 again on my imac 500 as qurtered. so, I was following your suggestions. 
I've recognized that I did not enable os9 (as bobw wrote) and I have to re-set everything. I wanted to separate my HD to partitions for a long time, so it isn't a big deal...

But: After I put my os9 (imac software install) CD into the driver, boot up and start to install - the installer can see only the CD as a possible destination and nothing else. 
So, how can I format if the installer doesn't see the HD?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 22, 2003)

Go to the Utilities folder on the CD. Use Disk First Aide and in the menu select Scan for disks. If it sees the hard drive - have it verify and repair the drive. 

If Disk First Aide does not see the disk, quit it and use Drive setup. Go to the menu and have it scan for disks. This usually will work and see the drive. Then format it - doing your partition. Make sure you install the OS 9 drivers - which can be done through the menu.


----------



## lumikko (Nov 22, 2003)

thank you Cheryl.
the Drive setup saw my HD and the only thing it want to do is initialization, so now I have to backup my things and start to play.
Can I just make a copy of the HDs present structure with osx 10.3.1 system in it now and then format and do partition on the HD with the os9 CD and then paste the Xs structure back to a free partition so that I can boot from it?


----------



## bobw (Nov 22, 2003)

No you can't do that. If you want to copy your 10.3.1 partition for use later, use Carbon Copy Cloner (free) from here;

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/13260

With OS X, you can't just drag and drop the system like in OS 9 and previous systems.
You would need to clone the X partition to another partition or drive, but it sounds like you only have one drive with one partition.

If you can backup your files, do that, but reinstall your apps from their original CD's rather than copy. Next boot from the Panther CD, use Drive Setup to initialize the drive, you'll have the option to partition when you do this. Just decide how many partitions you want and the size for each. Once the CD boots the machine, you'll have an installer window, don't use that yet, go to the File Menu to Disk Utility. Once done, use the installer to install 10.3. You can then use software update to get back to 10.3.1 and anything else that needs updating. You can then boot off the OS 9 CD and install that on another partition that you've just created.


----------



## lumikko (Nov 22, 2003)

ok. I just thought it would be the "easy way" to keep all of my setting as they are now.
And yes I have only one disk with one partition, so I guess I will just do everything from the beginning as you wrote bobw.

thank you.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2003)

Keep us informed on how things go.


----------



## lumikko (Nov 23, 2003)

I'll try... Just have to backup everything I have and this will take some time. 
I guess in two or three days I can inform you... (hopefully)


----------



## qurtered (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey folks. haven't been able to check up on this thread for a while. Seems there has been quite a bit of activety on it since the last time I was here. Unfortunatly, nothing posted really helped me out MUCH. I did see a post that got me thinking tho. My computer does try to 'switch to classic enviroment' now and again but the problem is, when I say ok do it (switch), it says that OS9 is not installed. When I open the OS9 disc and try to install from there, it says I already have it installed? I know I'm not being as clear as I should be here, but I am new to Macintosh, sorry. Any advice? Thanks in advance.
-Joey


----------



## lumikko (Nov 23, 2003)

You have the same problem I had. The installation CD cannot see the HD but it can see itself and on the CD there is the OS9 installed. So you cannot install (before you initialize the HD with driver setup) OS9 to your HD.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2003)

qurtered, 

Go to your hard drive(oc go to computer) and check to see if you have OS 9 installed. You will see system folder with 9 on the folder icon usually along side the folder with X on the folder. 

If not, insert the OS 9 CD (do not start with it) and open the CD. Locate the System Folder on the CD - then use Copy Cloner to copy it to your hard drive. Do not copy the installer, just the system folder. 

Now quit all programs, remove the CD and restart the computer. You should be set to go. Keep in mind this is a bare necessity OS 9 system folder - but that is all you should need.


----------



## bobw (Nov 23, 2003)

qurtered

Let's make a quick check. Go to the File Menu down to FIND.

Type  -  *Finder*  -  in the search field

See what is found. If you don't see in the results, the word *Finder* with the square smily face Mac icon to the left of it, then you don't have OS 9 installed.

My guess, if the Finder is not found, is that you didn't install the OS 9 drivers.


----------



## qurtered (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey. I did install the OS9 drivers, I sepcifily remember doing so. Anyway, I copied the OS0 system folder to mr hard drive and then it said that I now had OS9 installed. Lovely rite? Well, I then went and tried installing Diablo 2 on the computer which requires me to be booted in OS9. So I went to system prfrences>startup disc and then chose OS9 and restarted. Now I get the flashing MAC happy face/question mark thing. So, I tried restarting holkding down c, same thing. I tried restarting holding down option, same thing. So I put the OSX disc in to try to get the computer to boot into OS10. All it does is bring up the installer, regardless of if I hold down c or option furing the boot sequence. Could someone PLEASE help me??? This is terrifying, I have all of my University notes saved on OSX. If I loose them I am screwed big time.


----------



## lumikko (Nov 23, 2003)

Thank all of you for helping me out!
I made the new partitions and installed os9 and osx.
This was a good experience, better than any game can be ever! I just hope I did not lost a lot of important information.

And I hope that someone cab help qurtered too.


----------



## bobw (Nov 23, 2003)

qurtered

You have important university notes and will be screwed if you can't get at them? Why then, did you try installing a game on a system that you know is messed up before making sure everything was fixed?

After dragging the OS 9 System Folder to your drive, did you try to select that system in the Startup Preference and restart in 9?

If I were you at this point, I would boot off the OS X CD and reinstall the system using the Archive option. This way you'll have a new working system and your files will be safe. Then backup anything important to anther machine, etc, whatever you have available, then initialize the drive, install the 9 drivers, and reinstall X clean and then install 9.


----------



## qurtered (Nov 23, 2003)

I didn't know the system was messed up. I thought I had properly installed OS9. If I thought I was comprimising my notes then I would not have done it.

Yes, after dragging the system folder to my hard drive i tried restarting in OS 9.

How do I install using the archive option and what exactly does that mean?

Thanks again.


----------



## qurtered (Nov 23, 2003)

Got it all figured out. Re-installed using the archive method. Thanks for the great advice on that one. Now I am left with the OS 9 problem which I have ben discussing with Cheryl. If We figure out how that works I will be sure to post all info regarding it here. In fact, I may add a section to my web site about it. It seems to be an issue not many people are to framiliar with.


----------



## qurtered (Nov 23, 2003)

It works. Thanks so much Cheryl. You helped so much 

Here's all I had to do:
Insert restore disc #1
Install OS9
Done. lol

Thanks alot folks.


----------



## bobw (Nov 24, 2003)

qurtered

Look for the OS 9 System Folder and drag it to the trash.

Then put the OS 9 CD in, just normally and install OS 9.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 24, 2003)

Bob,

He tried that and it would not install. Kept giving him errors. I worked with him last night via iChat and emails. The restore disk worked. 

I might add that he bought the computer used and OS 9 was not to be found. Good thing he got all the CD's that came with it.


----------

